# wing shooters death on the run



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Well I just got one of wing shooters rotating head sling shot took it out today with mad max he trees a squirrel I headed his way when the squirrel took off on the run as he jumped from a limb the 36 cal lead caught up to him it hit him in the eye at about 40 feet out as he hit the ground max had him.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Wow great shot ! very nice dog


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Nice shooting :thumbsup:

Love the name Mad Max for your dog. He even looks to live up to his name!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Great shooting, Ghost! That one should be good for the pot.

I used to love hunting squirrels with a dog ... I miss that a lot.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

Great shot and how are you liking that RH


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Sweeeet shot!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

shew97 said:


> Great shot and how are you liking that RH


loving it.


----------



## dave4100 (Feb 5, 2015)

I just received my RH and find that it is already the most accurate of my slingshots. Now I've only been shooting for about a week, but I am most accurate with this. I also have a Torque(least accurate) and Scout II. I like that one, but so far, the RH feels fantastic in my hand. Absolutely love it. As I get more practice, I see myself being pretty dead on with this. I really enjoy this hobby/sport. With great slings like the RH and Scout II, how could you not like it.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Good hunting. Is that the hickory handle on that RH ?


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

It's osage


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

That's what I have on mine


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I know i plan on winning it in a shoot off.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

that's a good looking dog,he looks happy,he must have been having fun in the woods


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> I know i plan on winning it in a shoot off.


sure!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

We need to get a shoot out going soon.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice shot!...Good boy Max! :thumbsup:


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

How does next Saturday morning sound


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Ok good for me.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Ghost~~Total cool with your dog & shooting a flying squirrel as it made it leap for freedom...And bam you tagged it...

Glad to see your loving that great shooter.....~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Aefr (Jul 20, 2014)

Bullseye! Nice squirrel.


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

That's some really good shooting. I've been looking at some of wingshooter a slingshots lately. Do you know if he still sells the recurve hunter model?

Njones


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Not sure if you pm him he good at getting back to you.


----------

